# Specialized Romin Expert Saddle is the bomb



## beactive (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got the Specialized Romin Expert Saddle 143mm and found it very comfortable while riding 24 miles this morning. I'm 5' 8" and the 143mm was the best fit for me. It's very comfortable especially the cavity in the middle eliminates the pain I used to have under my butt. I also had a better ride seemed to get more power and little pain in the legs like normal. Must be allowing more blood flow down the legs. What a difference. 

When I was checking out the saddle sizes the 130 is the hardest, then 143 and the softest was 155mm. Not sure if they use different materials but there is a difference when you squeeze the foam.

Also note if you buy the Romin Pro you will also need to buy a special seat rail clamp the carbon rails are not round and require a Specialized seat rail clamp.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

I'm happy for you. My favorite is still the old (very old) Selle Italia Turbo. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I too ride the Romin (the Pro version) and it's a great saddle; fits me well. I came over to it from the Specialized Toupe model. It's a little wider at the nose than the Toupe so it will not be for everyone. I also am on the 143mm. The 3 sized are in reference to their "width" which should correspond closely to the dimension of your sit-bones. 
The Pro rails are carbon and oval in cross-section (higher than wide like an egg). However, you don't need a Specialized seat post clamp. You just need to have a clamping system that cradles the rails from the bottom and top. You cannot use the "side" clamping type that squeezes the rails from the sides. Otherwise you can use any brand out there that is vertically clamping.


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

+1 for the romin expert. ever since i got it, i feel like im sitting on baby ducks.


----------



## beactive (Jan 2, 2012)

I heard from some riders that the two metal tabs at the end of the Specialized Toupe sometimes get caught in the clothing or pinch the butt. It's also flat and some riders slide down when going up hill which is why I went with the Romin which is curved near the rear to cradle the butt.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Rhino4Five said:


> +1 for the romin expert. ever since i got it, i feel like im sitting on baby ducks.


Not sure if I ever thought about sitting on baby ducks.:idea:


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

My bike came with a Romin Expert and I'm still getting used to it. I guess it hasn't been broken in yet (only two rides) and the bike hasn't been fit well either. It was supposed to come with a Toupe Pro, so I imagine the Romin is a bit more comfy than that would have been.


----------



## wannaberoadie (Nov 28, 2011)

My ass likes the Toupe Expert. Baby ducks are indeed comfortable to sit on.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I have an Alias 143 but I'm definitely looking to try either a Romin or a Toupe, both seem like they might be more comfy than this saddle. Baby ducks would be nice, but I'd also settle for some kittens rather than the porcupines that I sometimes find myself on top of with the Alias.


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

LBS let me try this out and a couple other Specialized. Had great hopes as many like this saddle. Not sure why, it just wasn't for me. Wasn't too bad, just not good. I am another of those Selle Italia Turbo lovers. Ended up getting one of those to replace my old worn out one. 

I did later get a second bike with a Rictchey WCS seat which is one of the modern shapes. It was far and away better than the Specialized to me. Haven't yet rode it on longer rides, but for medium rides it might even give the Turbo a run for the money.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Saddles are a very personal item. It's like a good pair of jeans  So many shapes and sized and you have to try a lot of them on before you know what fits you the best. Once you find it; stick with it. Your butt will be a happy camper and your rides will be more enjoyable


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

From what I am seeing here about Romin saddle it sounds a lot like the San Marco Concours saddle that was the seat of choice by Lance Armstrong during his reign. The Concours had a swept up rear section that a rider could supposedly push against to get extra power.

I tried one and found it was not to my liking so i went back to my Flite Ti saddle. Now every saddle is for everyone.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I rode a Romin Expert for 50mi, and returned it the next day. Was "ok" but wasn't "da bomb" for me.


----------



## OTG (Nov 16, 2001)

Love my Romin Expert. 
143 made my toes tingle though, had to switch to the 130.


----------



## pista86 (Jan 2, 2011)

I just got the saddle today and wow what a difference. I use to ride on Avatar Comp Gel very comfy saddle. But seen I'm racing This year I needed one with less padding. I'm between sizes 143-155.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

+1 Love the Specialized Romin. I used to ride the Toupe, but the Romin is more comfortable for me.


----------



## beactive (Jan 2, 2012)

This past weekend I rode the Tour de Palm Springs 100 mile event and I had no problems with my Romin. I was shocked I was not numb sitting down for 6 hours.


----------

